# Brahms album



## HantsDave (6 mo ago)

Does anyone have this album? The cover here is chewed, but the records all look very good. Hoping to hear them in the next few days...


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I have it in the Rubinstein mega-box. I think I gave it a listen, when I got the set, but not since then.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I don`t know this particular record but Rubinstein is a top notch Brahmsian imo and I think he is a bit underrated when it comes to his Brahms.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I don't know if you're familiar with the Discogs website or not, but a search of this recording produced several results, from the initial pressing, His Master's Voice - Set No. 90, 5 Shellac 12" 78 RPM discs, recorded 22 and 23 October 1929, in Kingsway Hall, London 










to more recent reissues, such as the Supraphon Historical Recording CD release from 1981










and a Naxos Historical release from 2008. This one includes the Tchaikovsky concerto on the compact disc.










You'll find a few other renditions of this recording at Discogs, including the one bundled with the 142 CDs Rubinstein Complete Album Collection on RCA Red Seal 88697911362.










You might just enjoy the sound of a remastered LP or CD release of that vintage 12" shellac.

By the way, I have that disc in the Rubinstein box set.


----------



## HantsDave (6 mo ago)

Hello, yes I had a look on Discogs the other day to research about Carmen. I have Carmen, Opera In Four Acts, from around around 1931. It is leather-bound with 19 records inside. I saw later versions, but not my particular 'His Master's Voice' album. Maybe mine is quite rare! I agree that Discogs is a very good site for tracking the various releases.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

HantsDave said:


> Hello, yes I had a look on Discogs the other day to research about Carmen. I have Carmen, Opera In Four Acts, from around around 1931. It is leather-bound with 19 records inside. I saw later versions, but not my particular 'His Master's Voice' album. Maybe mine is quite rare! I agree that Discogs is a very good site for tracking the various releases.


Perhaps you will consider adding your version to the Discogs listing?
I've been cataloguing discs there for several years, both adding to the discography at Discogs and managing a catalog of my collection. Discogs has made it relatively simple to access my collection, which I can catalog by various folders within my own database, and which I can access in multiple ways (by label, conductor, composer, performer, engineer....) with the database search function. 
Since there are already versions of the _Carmen_ on the Discogs site, you can always add it to your "Drafts" and then edit from "Drafts" by adding your cover photo and changing whatever catalogue numbers or identifications need changing. If you're savvy, you can include scans of those various disc labels, or any other features of the package. In any case, you likely have a rare find.
If you want to attempt the addition of your _Carmen_ album set and you have any questions, feel free to contact me. I recently worked with the publisher (and classical guitarist) of the Spanish EMEC Discos label to update their entire catalogue at Discogs. It meant adding a lot of releases that had not been previously submitted and editing information on those that had. EMEC Discos (and the previous EMEC) is a wonderful label for Spanish oriented music, especially for classical guitar, though there are other releases as well. And I'd suspect a _Carmen_ fan has a proclivity towards Spanish music?


----------



## HantsDave (6 mo ago)

SONNET CLV said:


> Perhaps you will consider adding your version to the Discogs listing?
> I've been cataloguing discs there for several years, both adding to the discography at Discogs and managing a catalog of my collection. Discogs has made it relatively simple to access my collection, which I can catalog by various folders within my own database, and which I can access in multiple ways (by label, conductor, composer, performer, engineer....) with the database search function.
> Since there are already versions of the _Carmen_ on the Discogs site, you can always add it to your "Drafts" and then edit from "Drafts" by adding your cover photo and changing whatever catalogue numbers or identifications need changing. If you're savvy, you can include scans of those various disc labels, or any other features of the package. In any case, you likely have a rare find.
> If you want to attempt the addition of your _Carmen_ album set and you have any questions, feel free to contact me. I recently worked with the publisher (and classical guitarist) of the Spanish EMEC Discos label to update their entire catalogue at Discogs. It meant adding a lot of releases that had not been previously submitted and editing information on those that had. EMEC Discos (and the previous EMEC) is a wonderful label for Spanish oriented music, especially for classical guitar, though there are other releases as well. And I'd suspect a _Carmen_ fan has a proclivity towards Spanish music?


Hi Sonnet
Thanks so much for such a comprehensive reply. I'm not in the music business. I'm David Meikle, an author for Penguin. I write about true crime. In a previous life I sang and played guitar. I played with Jesse Rae's band. He was incredibly talented, and his 'Scottish funk' records almost took off. He reached the 50s in the charts with 'Over The Sea'. We never played that one live because of the complex arrangements. At a later stage, I remember he sang that number live with backing tracks. I'm trying to learn more about classical music, as my knowledge is very limited. I have just picked up records here and there to increase the interest. Yes, the Carmen album appears to be a rare find. I see that people have individual records from the opera, or complete later versions on vinyl or CD. I can't see the leather-bound album with 19 records in sleeves anywhere. Your help with Discogs would be much appreciated. It can't be often that a version isn't on there. They seem to have most things covered! Out of interest, what value would you place on my Carmen album? I do see that there are no sleeve notes inside. Maybe they didn't survive all that time. Everything else seems to be in good condition. Many thanks, David.


----------

